# kann mysql nichts mit java.sql.Time anfangen??



## evilknevil (22. Jun 2004)

hallo erstmal bekomme folgende fehlermeldung:

java.sql.SQLException: Syntax error or access violation,  message from server: "You have an error in your SQL syntax near ':29:51 BETWEEN time_come AND time_go' at line 1"!!

vom code her sieht es folgend aus:


```
GregorianCalendar GK = new GregorianCalendar ();
		DateFormat df = DateFormat.getTimeInstance (DateFormat.MEDIUM);
		
		java.util.Date time = GK.getTime ();
		strtime = df.format (time);
		
                timesql = java.sql.Time.valueOf(strtime);
```

das SQL statement so:


```
ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT X,Y FROM koordinaten WHERE rMNr = " + u + " AND " +timesql + " BETWEEN time_come AND time_go");
```

mir kommt vor ds mysql sich bei dem ":" aufhängt siehe bei der Exception, wie muss mein Select Statement aussehen damit es funzt? danke für antworten!

peace chris


----------



## evilknevil (22. Jun 2004)

uiui schäm, schon lang nix mehr mit sql am hutgehabt!

bin schon draufgekommen!


----------



## nollario (23. Jun 2004)

und warum postest du die lösung nicht mit?  :noe:


----------



## evilknevil (23. Jun 2004)

weils zu einfach ist *gg*


```
ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery("SELECT X,Y FROM koordinaten WHERE MitNr = " + u + " AND '" +timesql + "' BETWEEN time_come AND time_go");
```

es haben einfach nur die einfachen anführungszeichen gefehlt! gleich wie bei strings müssen auch bei die zeit in einfachen hochkommas geschrieben werden der er es sonst als zahl nimmt und sich mit dem ":" nicht auskennt!

greetz
chris


----------

